# Fuel consumption and bottled gas vs. gaslow



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

About 3 months ago, a newbie was asking about fuel consumption in MHs as s/he was thinking of getting one. We reported that our Adria Twin (Fiat Ducato 2.3 diesel) did 33 mpg. Wrong! Having done 2 months in France, Spain and Portugal, we can report that it actually does 45mpg. Just thought this might help someone.

Also, we looked into the idea of fitting Gaslow or similar, as we were worried about running out of gas. Many people on this site urged us to get Gaslow. In the end, we just bought different adaptors for foreign gas bottles, and we took 2 full 6k bottles, and a part used 3k bottle for an outdoor cooker.

Needn't have bothered with the adaptors. We ran the fridge on gas occasionally, and cooked inside occasionally, but mostly cooked outside. All the bottles seem to have as much gas in them as they did when we left!

Of course, it would be different if you need a lot of gas heating, then Gaslow would be worth it. But when it's cold and wet, we'd rather be at home!

So we don't need Gaslow, and we probably don't even need a replacement gas bottle for years and years!

Again, just thought this might help someone else. We've only had our first MH just over a year, and we're still learning! For us, getting a better fridge that will work in hot temperatures is far more of a priority than refillable gas. Horses for courses.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

45mpg are you sure?


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi, I to looked into Gaslow, decided to stick with bottles as it was very costly initially , but like you need not of worried spent a month 'wilding it ' in France used fridge constantly shower daily, hob daily and the oven several times and still have half of a 13 kg bottle left .


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

There must be something wrong with my MH on the same engine as yours, or my driving. 25-28 is about average, 45!!

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Easyriders said:


> we can report that it actually does 45mpg.


That's a very high figure, could you say how you arrived at that figure, how did you calculate it.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

As Victor Meldrew would say "I don't believe it!" 😄😄😄


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

are you sure that you have calculated in miles, rather than kilometers.

cabby


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We didn't believe it either, the first time we calculated. So we did it again over 500 miles, and yes, we got 45 miles to the gallon (not kilometers). Of course, this was mostly long runs, would not be so good on urban driving. Still, we're chuffed!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Each to their own on the Gaslow v Bottled gas debate. There are so many variables that make up the decision point - 
how often you use the MH, 
where you go, 
how long you go for, 
when you go 
and the type of camping you do. 
For example if you use camp sites with EHU most of the time then you can make a bottle of gas last years, however if you take a couple of months in winter and don't use EHU at all then Gaslow becomes more viable.

One main point for us was convenience - like I never have to hump around bottles, check for leaks each time I change a bottle. Never have to worry about how much gas I'm using and will I run out. In UK and Europe there are thousands of filling stations selling Autogas/LPG and the gas is around half the price of bottled gas. 

Long winded way of saying - There are lots of factors to consider so while it wouldn't suit some it may suit others.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Can I please ask what your formula is for calculating MPG?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am assuming then that you bought 50 litres of diesel for that 500 mile [email protected] per is £66.00,or 82euro.thats blooming good.

cabby


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

locrep said:


> Can I please ask what your formula is for calculating MPG?


1 litre per kilometre = 2.35214583 miles per gallon.

Or otherwise, 1 gallon = 4.5 litres (approx)

8km = 5 miles.

Takes under a minute to work out, when you've done 250 miles and have a calculator (and before you've had that much needed drink).

We checked it twice, to make sure, because we didn't seem to need to fill up very often. Sure enough, 45 mpg on a long run.

Now i can have that drink!


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

45 mpg out of a Fiat Ducato fitted with a 2.3 litre engine ?

Unless your 'long runs' were all downhill and you had a following wind then I am finding that hard to believe - sorry !!

The calculation is quantity of litres divided by 4.546 to give you gallons, then divide your mileage by the quantity of gallons.

Your 500 mile journey used just over 11 gallons or 50.5 litres of derv to give you 45 mpg - astounding. Are you sure that your milometer isn't reading kms ??? That would make more sense - if that were to be the case, then your 500 km journey would have returned just over 28 mpg.

I used to run a long-distance transport business .... if all my drivers had been as light-footed as you, I could have retired when I was 50 instead of waiting until I was 60 !!!!!!

PS: 70 litres takes our 3 litre Augusta approximately 360 miles and that is under motorway conditions & sitting at 60 / 65 mph (to stay out of the way of the trucks).


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Easyriders said:


> locrep said:
> 
> 
> > Can I please ask what your formula is for calculating MPG?
> ...


I wish I could believe that. Not in a million years. 30 max for that engine.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

My neighbour is not very happy, told him about your consumption, he has just done a 360 mile round trip to Cumbria and back, taking it steady in his brand new Passat Estate 2.0 litre Bluemotion and he was getting 49 mpg.

Your panel van, shaped like a brick at the front and weighing at least twice as much as the Passat must have some special kind of engine - I want one!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

We only get 50MPG out of our 6 year old Ford KA. Its a lot lighter than your van. 

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would like to know how much fuel you bought and at what price, sorry if this continuing questions puts a damper on your surprise, but I am having a difficult time accepting your figures.I feel that you might have missed putting in one of your fillups or misread the trip reading.or the pump reading.But at 50mpg I think you should tell the van manufacturers who will pay you to give them this amazing opportunity to use this in their advertising.

cabby


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Twm-Twp said:


> 45 mpg out of a Fiat Ducato fitted with a 2.3 litre engine ?
> 
> Unless your 'long runs' were all downhill and you had a following wind then I am finding that hard to believe - sorry !!
> 
> ...


Agree with your figures, our 3 litre Augusta hits around 23-24 mpg when on motorway runs @60mph, best we ever had is 25.2 mpg that was on motorway and dual carriageway with cruise control set at 55mph over a distance of 285 miles, but we were being overtaken by every man and his dog.  

I find the figures quoted exceptional, but if the OP is correct in his figures and he seems pretty confident, then he has one hell of a motor.

Keith


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Don't know how else to convince you. Our speedo shows miles, not kilometers, as does our satnav, and both agree what a mile is. We did the calculations twice, after we realised we didn't seem to need to top up fuel very often. Our fuel gauge appears to have nothing wrong with it.

The only way we could be more accurate would be to run the van from completely empty to completely empty again, so we had an exact number of litres, perhaps we'll try it to satisfy you all. It won't be done in Britain, though. The roads are too congested, and there's too much stop start.

Mr. Easyriders does all the driving, as Mrs E has an eye condition. Mr. E drives at a constant 57mph where speed limits and traffic conditions allow. Many of our long runs were on inland Spanish autovias (free; we don't do tolls except for very short distances). They are rarely crowded, and usually quite flat (when there's a mountain in the way, the Spanish simply tunnel through it!).

Maybe we have a freak van? We're hanging on to it, anyway. Much cheaper to run than our car!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Well done,will need to get an Adria,I have averaged 20 MPG over my 3 month European trip.Not sure exactly how many miles because the stupid dealer reset my odometer the other day,but it must be about 7000 miles.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

45mpg from a Fiat Ducato??? Wish I could get that all the time from my Smart Car.
Simple facts are:
Luton front coachbuilt - 23 to 25mpg.
Low profile Coachbuilt - 25 to 29mpg.
PVC - No experience but would expect 33 to 36mpg.

As for the claimed fuel consumption, all I can say is:
Somewhere over the Rainbow....
Gerry


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Easyriders said:


> The only way we could be more accurate would be to run the van from completely empty to completely empty again, so we had an exact number of litres,


That's a daft way of ascertaining your fuel consumption - completely impractical.

Just fill your van to the brim - do any amount of mileage that you want to do ..... then re-fill the tank to the brim. Then do the calculations.....Simples.

My money is on your mileometer ....... its reading klicks not miles. Got to be. Check it out. Try as you might, I think you're on a loser trying to convince anyone that you're getting 45 mpg out of a 2.3 litre ducato.

PS; No offence intended in my posts - but either you are a driver in a million, or your van is one in a million, or your mileometer is reading kms (klicks) not miles.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Just got back from two months in Germany (didn't see a hill for five weeks) and hardly any autobahns and did 29mpg averaged over 3300 miles in our 2.2 litre ducato based Adria Twin.

and

our 7 year old Ford KA does about 36MPG mostly town driving

Am I buying my fuel from the wrong places    

Steve


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I have kept a record since our Bessacarr low profile was new and the overall consumption stands at 33 mpg. (30 000 miles) (130 multijet 2007) This is based on the odometer without any checking. I cruse at 60 mph and rarely go over that.
So if the run is measured on a reasonably flat road at a steady speed 45 is good but not impossible. The more interesting thing is can you keep it up with a few short trips and some traffic added in. I would not trust any figures taken over less that 1000 miles.

I have just changed from Continental camper tyres to Michelins. I wonder if that will have an effect?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No sorry you have this the wrong way round, you fill the tank full up,run for as many miles as you wish, then fill up again to see how much you have used for how many miles.much more accurate.never run a diesel empty.

cabby


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Last weekend I filled my 3.0ltr Ducato PVC to the top travelled 503 miles & then refilled tank to the top & it was calculated to be doing 28.66mpg, which is about what I expected at a constant 70mph, 

Sorry to harp on but I do not understand your formula, can you tell me amount of fuel & miles.

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I reckon some paddies are filling his tank up instead of syphoning it, Apologies to all persons of the Irish persuasion.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*MPG*

I had a VW T5 did 35 mpg 
Replaced it with another T5 (not quite by choice) never did more than 25 mpg - 22 in winter

We have a V6 3 litre Sprinter A class that does around 22 mpg
I also drive a 4 cylinder Sprinter 2.1 that does just 25 mpg

We also have two Audi's

A 1.9 TDi that does 60mpg
A 1.4 TDi that does 55mpg

A Honda 656cc Petrol Microvan that does 30mpg and a Suzuki Swift Petrol that returns around 35mpg.

I think I want your Van!

As for Gaslow. With have a refillable, not Gaslow and would not be without it. But we do consume a lot of gas.

Happy Economical Motorhoming.

TM


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Our A class can easily beat 45mpg.

If I set the display to show instant MPG it goes up to 99mpg.......
then I arrive at the bottom of the hill and mess it all up again!!

Maybe hes only doing the downhill bits.

22-23mpg for us, steady 110kmh on the good roads.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It might have been chipped, it all sounds a bit fishy.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

B*gger! Just tried it on long journey in UK (Colchester to n. Wales). Only 35 mpg! There again, English roads aren't like Spanish roads (unfortunately!).

Maybe it just photosynthesises in hot conditions?

Still pretty good, though. Wish we were back in Spain! It's p*ssing down here!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I doubt I even get 45mpg on my lawnmower let alone my motorhome. It must be something they put in Spanish diesel!


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Whilst it's fresh, how many miles & total amount of fuel used going to North Wales?????


----------

